# retour à la ligne en java



## frol (14 Septembre 2006)

bonjour je dois faire un retour à la ligne dans une variable en java
j'ai essayé
string mavar ="test1
test2";

évidemment ça ne marche pas

Pourriez vous m'indique comment faire

Merci Frol


----------



## parabellum (14 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

tu peux écrire :

*String var = "ligne1\nligne2";*

ou alors, pour avoir un retour à la ligne portable :

*String NEWLINE = System.getProperty("line.separator");
String var = "ligne1" + NEWLINE + "ligne2";*


----------

